# 35th Anniversary "Tejano Super Car Show"



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Texas Tours Presents
“Hall of Fame Car Clubs From Coast to Coast”
The Tradition Continues
35th Annual Tejano Super Car Show
Sunday Nov. 19,2006
Ector Co. Coliseum - Odessa, Texas
On behalf of Texas Tours Entertainment I would like to personally invite everyone to this years show in Odessa. Texas on Nov.19th. This years show promises to be one to remember.

Already I have received calls from major car clubs that have made the show mandatory, The Texas Death Match car hopping championships and sound off competetion will explode with excitement, plus we have added a 4th stage that will feature entertainment all day long. For those of you that are attending for the 1st time be prepared to see a lot of action, rides, plenty of food booths and friendly people. Low-rider magazine and other media will cover the show, the main floor, 5 bldgs and fairgrounds will showcase and highlight what low riders are all about.

Please visit our web sites, we will try to update as much as we can, and our mailing will sent out by Oct, 1st. 

Nick Hernandez sr.
Tejano Super Car Show








www.tejanosupercarshow.com www.myspace/tejanosupercarshow.com 
*www.tejanosupercarshow.com www.myspace/tejanosupercarshow.com *


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

what date is the cutoff for pre-reg?


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hell yeah cant wait been waiting since i went to last years show


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Applications must be recieved by thursday nov. 16, this is an indoor outdoor show,with space for more than 700 cars.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 24 2006, 10:37 PM~6238110
> *Texas Tours Presents
> “Hall of Fame Car Clubs From Coast to Coast”
> The Tradition Continues
> ...


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Nick,

We will be there this year! Look for a big "IMPERIALS" turn out!

see you soooon!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES will be attending the 35th Anniversary "Tejano Super Car Show". Nick my Homies and I from Los Angeles, San Fernando Valley and our Texas chapters will representing in Odessa on the 19th of November so please save us a few spots.</span></span>*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

It's Going Down!

Entertainment Annoucement comming soon!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hell yeah cant wait


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

To all that are attending this years event, I want to asky ou to take a moment and say a prayer for Lil Manny Ybarra,as most of you know the Tejano Super Car Show has made efforts over the last 5 years to help Manny find a bone marrow match, I received a call from Manny's grandmother , she broke down telling me that the doctors told her That Manny is at an age and stage of his life that the Lukemia most likely will dominate his body, all children with this illness have pass away at this stage with out a miracle Manny will not servive.

I ask of all Lowriders attending please visit the Bone marrow booth in the annex bldg behind the main stage, it does not matter if you smoke or drink or whatever you've done that day or before, the test is simple and confidential.

This might be the last time Manny will be with us at the show if we don't find him a match by then. Some of the clubs in El Paso already went thru this situation like this before , they know what this is about. If you can help in any way , maybe set up at drive in your city please email Manny’s grandmother at [email protected] or call her at 432 349 1822.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 28 2006, 01:32 PM~6264895
> *ECHNIQUES will be attending the 35th Anniversary "Tejano Super Car Show".  Nick my Homies and I from Los Angeles, San Fernando Valley and our Texas chapters will representing in Odessa on the 19th of November so please save us a few spots.</span></span>
> *



Orale! Peter glad to see you return to the big O, hope you and Dave can make it to the press conference on Friday morning, man sorry i missed your party when i was in L.A. but we'll make time this time around


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm already making plans on showing. See you there.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Oct 1 2006, 08:16 AM~6281212
> *I'm already making plans on showing.  See you there.
> *


The Tradition Continues!
Hope u can make the press conference


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THE TEXAS GIANTS WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

to anyone that never been before it is one of the best shows thrown all year.....but you better pre reg or you will be waiting forever because of the amount that show up.........clubs from every where come its kind of like the vegas show with so much quaility cars there.........the last time i went they had the car and bomb of the year there in 2002......lots of big name singers.......lots of cash prizes and lots of fun.........ill be there fo show..........


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 28 2006, 05:15 PM~6266224
> *Orale! Peter glad to see you return to the big O, hope you and Dave can make it to the press conference on Friday morning, man sorry i missed your party when i was in L.A. but we'll make time this time around
> *


Well I guess I got to be there by Friday morning if I want to make the press conference.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

yep good ass show a must stop if you havent been :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 09:03 PM~6292474
> *to anyone that never been before it is one of the best shows thrown all year.....but you better pre reg or you will be waiting forever because of the amount that show up.........clubs from every where come its kind of like the vegas show with so much quaility cars there.........the last time i went they had the car and bomb of the year there in 2002......lots of big name singers.......lots of cash prizes and lots of fun.........ill be there fo show..........
> *




WAS UP ATX LEGIONS . WHAT DATE YOU GUYS ROLLING OUT AND WHAT ROUTE ARE YOU TAKING WE'RE TRAVELING STR8 UP 10 IF YOU GUYS WANNA CARAVAN WITH US GIVE ME A HOLLA WERE AN A HOUR AWAY FROM YOU GUYS UP ON 290 WEST .

GET AT ME SO WE CAN MAKE PLANS IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED IN ROLLING A CARAVAN ODESSA BOUND .

JOE


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ALSO MR NICK HOW ABOUT A BURN OUT CONTEST THIS YEAR WE GOT PLENTY OF TIME TO ORGANIZE 1 IF IT'S COOL WITH THE COLISEUM PEOPLE.





2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EL LOKOTE, LowtoyZ_CarClub


WAS UP LOWTOYZ I SEE U DOWN THERE LOOKING AROUND YOU GUYS HOLDING IT DOWN INDA 806 HOPE TO MEET YOU IN ODESSA THIS YEAR GOTTA GET A PARTY SPOT GOING FOR EVERY BODY TO MEET UP FOR THOSE ATTENDING WE GOT THE FIRST 5 CASES WHO'S GOT THE NEXT 5 NOS WUATCHAMOS EN ODESSA ON THE 17th PARTY TIME WEST TEXAS STYLE .


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 3 2006, 08:07 PM~6300431
> *yep good ass show a must stop if you havent been  :biggrin:
> *


was up homie come down this year??


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/lowriderfinal1myspacecopy-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Really anticipating this trip out there. I'll be at the booth to help with your friend illness Nick.

Good luck with everything this year.


----------



## whip_it (Jul 22, 2006)

that looks great


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we will be there this year again to get all the action. last year was off the hook. cars everywhere you looked. not to mention a one of the baddest hops...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hey nick to hop do you have to be lifted all the way around. Wuz up El Lokote will be looking for you at the show


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

where do i get the rules for the hop competition


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

What's up Nick, hope to make it back out there this year. I missed not having my "Odessa Fix".


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

BIG EDS is serousily thinking bout making da hop this year, gotta get the shopping cart and see what i can find in my back yard :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

damn it im going this year.........i hope


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 6 2006, 12:56 AM~6316673
> *BIG EDS is serousily thinking bout making da hop this year, gotta get the shopping cart and see what i can find in my back yard  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Things still poppin off at the shop the night before?


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

you gonna make it down there bud


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 6 2006, 01:40 PM~6319652
> *Things still poppin off at the shop the night before?
> *


like before homie,just right now that night is still to young, just hopeing all my cali homie come down, if so it our 4th annual throw down yeahhhh


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Oct 3 2006, 09:42 PM~6301146
> *WAS UP ATX LEGIONS . WHAT DATE YOU GUYS ROLLING OUT AND WHAT ROUTE ARE YOU TAKING WE'RE TRAVELING STR8 UP 10 IF YOU GUYS WANNA CARAVAN WITH US GIVE ME A HOLLA WERE AN A HOUR AWAY FROM YOU GUYS UP ON 290 WEST .
> 
> GET AT ME SO WE CAN MAKE PLANS IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED IN ROLLING A CARAVAN  ODESSA BOUND .
> ...



thats sounds good but i can let you know after the magnificos show.....are yall taking any entrys or just going.....ill be taking two lowrider bikes.....


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Oct 6 2006, 04:55 PM~6320081
> *you gonna make it down there bud
> *


If they let me off work, yeah.


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I will be out there with a vendor booth. I'm selling decals, and Display signs, as well as photo imprinted dog tags. I can take a pic your car on display and imprint it on a dog tag. I will also have some LED lighted plexiglass signs. take a look at the Regal on my Myspace page. Anybody interested in a pre-order that I can deliver out at the show, please contact me. I will give a discounted rate to anything that I can make prior to the show. 
I should be set up on Saturday selling to anyone setting up. 
I hope to be busy, but not too busy where I can't help everyone. 

Danny Castillo
DC Signs N Decals


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 6 2006, 10:10 PM~6322158
> *thats sounds good but i can let you know after the magnificos show.....are yall taking any entrys or just going.....ill be taking two lowrider bikes.....
> *


 WE GOT 2 ENTRIES GOING 1 BIKE & 1 FOR THE SOUND OFF COMP. HOPING 2 HAVE A FEW MORE IF THEY GET FINISHED BY THE THEN TO MUCH TO DO ON THEM AND NOT ENUFF TIME TO GET IT DONE IN .


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

orale nick can u post up the hop rules...


----------



## Big Ray Imperials (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Nicky, Big Ray Imperials will be there breaking out with my carnals Imperial 66 K-price....and of course the infamous Brendalicious! Man, I cant wait to see you guys....estodo....tu carnal de otra mommy....Big Ray Imperials


----------



## Big Ray Imperials (Dec 5, 2005)

Nicky, bad ass poster....God bless you giving Leo Rivera props with the Lincoln on it.....! :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Ray Imperials_@Oct 9 2006, 09:46 AM~6333913
> *  Nicky, bad ass poster....God bless you giving Leo Rivera props with the Lincoln on it.....! :biggrin:
> *


Orale Big Ray!
Just got in from my 1st show in Vegas, spent most of da day talking to Jessie and his son jr.

Yea , you know bro, Leo was the man,wonder if i can nominate him for the Hall of Fame, represent Texas and El paso y la onda lowriding.

gonna be a strong show,lots of familia
El Nicky
:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

'HEARTBREAKER' N 'MAJESTICS' WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 4 2006, 12:11 AM~6302029
> *Really anticipating this trip out there. I'll be at the booth to help with your friend illness Nick.
> 
> Good luck with everything this year.
> *


Really apreciate you! hope we can find a match for lil Manny, any thing you can do to help is appreciated
thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 9 2006, 09:19 AM~6333795
> *orale nick can u post up the hop rules...
> *


take to the top!!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 10 2006, 11:52 PM~6344597
> *take to the top!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG ED


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 10 2006, 10:55 PM~6344613
> *WHAT UP BIG ED
> *


what up 'B' u coming down?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

come on bud we gotta go . work will let u off just let'em know in plenty of time


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 11 2006, 02:05 PM~6347367
> *come on bud we gotta go . work will let u off just let'em know in plenty of time
> *


I'm a ask Friday when I go in, but they're saying that the bosses have been denying everyone. Bust most people have been asking for time off around Christmas, so hopefully they'll let me off.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 11 2006, 09:22 AM~6345985
> *what up 'B' u coming down?
> *


YES SIR THE TEXAS GIANTS WILL BE IN TH E HOUSE


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_Will be there...._


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hell yeah its gonna be a bad ass show


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

we will be there


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

COUNT US IN.... :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

You can get information about getting yourself added to the national database by going to Carter Blood Care or any other blood donation center.

All it takes is one drop of your blood to get put into the registry!!





> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 28 2006, 06:59 PM~6266158
> *To all that are attending this years event, I want to asky ou to take a moment and say a prayer for Lil Manny Ybarra,as most of you know the Tejano Super Car Show has made efforts over the last 5 years to help Manny find a bone marrow match, I received a call from Manny's grandmother , she broke down telling me that the doctors told her That Manny is at an age and stage of his life that the Lukemia most likely will dominate his body, all children with this illness have pass away at this stage with out a miracle Manny will not servive.
> 
> I ask of all Lowriders attending please visit the Bone marrow booth in the annex bldg behind the main stage, it does not matter if you smoke or drink or whatever you've done that day or before, the test is simple and confidential.
> ...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 12 2006, 02:33 PM~6356658
> *You can get information about getting yourself added to the national database by going to Carter Blood Care or any other blood donation center.
> 
> All it takes is one drop of your blood to get put into the registry!!
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Hop Rules from the Tejano Super Car Show website

Official Texas Car Hop Championship Rules
I. Street (amateur class) not opened to shop owners, or sponsored cars.
1. Rear Bumper Height at 30 inch (max)
2. No Frame modifications – ext. arms 1 inch only
3. Normal reinforcement, frame, trailing arms, a-arms. etc.
4. No decals on body, standard size decal on front eyebrow, back, window only!
5. Body and Interior, must be complete no exceptions!
6. All glass in car no exceptions!
7. Reversed wheels, 13 or 14 (deep dish)
8. Tiers not to exceed 175-75 14 (diameter)
9. Switch man must be the person registering the car, etc.
10. Class open, trucks, el Caminos, cars, wagons, blazers, etc. (judges discretion)
11. Must be tagged and inspected!

II. Super street $1000 (700-200-100)
1. 31 inch to 38 inch rear bumper height
2. Must have all body parts and interior parts no exceptions!
3. Must have all glass no exceptions
4. Reversed wheels 13 or 14 (deep dish)
5. Tiers not to exceed 175-75-14 (diameter)
6. Switchman must be the person registering the car etc.
7. Class open, trucks, el Caminos, cars, wagons, blazers, etc. (judges discretion)
8. Must be tagged and inspected!

III. Radical Hop $1000 (700-200-100)
1. Anything over 39 inches rear bumper height is considered a radical
2. Anything goes ( vehicle must run into pit )

IV. Street dancer $1000 (700-200-100)
1. 4 pumps max
2. All body parts included glass (lexan allowed)
3. Must have motor
4. Trucks must have cover over equipment
5. Must complete 90 second run
V. Radical dancer $1000 (700-200-100)
1. Cover on equipment
2. Anything goes
3. Must complete 90 second run

General rules for all classes
1. All vehicles must drive into pit
2. 3 entries constitutes a class
3. 1 start only (switchman must notify head judge to start)
4. All competitor must have safety shut off or disconnect
Head judge makes final decision
No clowning, gas hopping, etc. B/4 or after show
©2005 – TejanoSuperCarShow.com


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 13 2006, 07:34 AM~6361302
> *Hop Rules from the Tejano Super Car Show website
> 
> Official Texas Car Hop Championship Rules
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Oct 12 2006, 11:00 PM~6360053
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 3 2006, 11:50 PM~6301218
> *was up homie come down this year??
> *


ya gonna try to make it down again but gotta save some $$$, just got back from Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 15 2006, 11:57 AM~6372622
> *ya gonna try to make it down again but gotta save some $$$, just got back from Vegas  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

10-19-2006 one month till show time!!!!!!


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

ttt


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Oct 19 2006, 02:15 PM~6402295
> *LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW
> *


x2


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Oct 19 2006, 01:21 PM~6401925
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


was up chino ready to party??


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

maan, the other job better let me know if I'm getting off work or not, it's driving me crazy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good show...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Oct 19 2006, 01:21 PM~6401925
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

we have 28 days till the show hell yeah i cant wait


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

anyone have information on room reservation?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

anyonehave information on room reservation?









[url said:


> www.myspace.com/tejanosupercarshow[/url]


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ENTRY FEES INDA MAIL ALREADY HOPING TO SEND OUT SOME MORE BEFORE THE END OF THE WEEK


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Man...I reallly really really wanna go... hopefully I get some money so I can make the trip...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Oct 23 2006, 12:24 PM~6425927
> *ENTRY FEES INDA MAIL ALREADY  HOPING TO SEND OUT SOME MORE BEFORE THE END OF THE WEEK
> *



I JUST SEND MY ENTRY.. :biggrin: HOPIN TO BRING SOME CALI CARS ALONG


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> anyonehave information on room reservation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Oct 23 2006, 04:32 PM~6427445
> *:dunno:  i didnt come up with anything....is there still rooms left in odessa
> *


quality inn & suites, the number is 432-333-3931, just mention "tejano super car show"


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC along with other clubs from the ULA Dallas / Ft Worth will be there in force to support Nick and this Texas tradition. Tejano Super Show 35 years and still going strong. Keep up the good work Nick... A true legend..


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2006, 01:05 PM~6426223
> *Man...I reallly really really wanna go... hopefully I get some money so I can make the trip...
> *


well if u get to come ur invited to my shop party big ed!!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ESTILO AND ALL THE CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE :wave:


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

hell yeah we will be there are your bikes ready? :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Majestics from New Mexico, Phx, & Dallas/Fort Worth will be in the House!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 20 2006, 12:39 PM~6408922
> *maan, the other job better let me know if I'm getting off work or not, it's driving me crazy.
> *


u heard anything from ur job yet bro?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm registered, I got my room set up, see you guys in Nov. :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 25 2006, 12:10 AM~6438553
> *u heard anything from ur job yet bro?
> *


Fuck no, one of the managers said if you ask more than 4 weeks in advance they don't tell you anything, they just give you the days off. The schedule comes out next week so if I'm on it I'm gonna be pissed the fuck off. U able to get off work? Is it still "we" that are going? :biggrin: or just us?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 25 2006, 07:47 AM~6440114
> *Fuck no, one of the managers said if you ask more than 4 weeks in advance they don't tell you anything, they just give you the days off.  The schedule comes out next week so if I'm on it I'm gonna be pissed the fuck off.  U able to get off work? Is it still "we" that are going? :biggrin: or just us?
> *



naw bro its just gonna be us this time. i havent asked yet cuz i just asked off for this weekend.... guess what bro i won tickets to the texas v. tech game saturday. so C is comming into town for the weekend ya know !!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 26 2006, 10:44 AM~6448018
> *naw bro its just gonna be us this time. i havent asked yet cuz i just asked off for this weekend.... guess what bro i won tickets to the texas v. tech game saturday. so C is comming into town for the weekend ya know !!!!!
> *


coo, ya'll have fun watching TX get the shit beat out of them :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 26 2006, 08:56 AM~6448115
> *coo, ya'll have fun watching TX get the shit beat out of them :biggrin:
> *



thats the plan big homie!!!! it aint the bahamas or nuffin lol but u know nicca im all excited !!!!!!! im all hype cuz there pretty good seats. u member where we sat for Oklahoma state game a few years back? they're right above that!!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Hope to see everyone there!  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 26 2006, 11:04 AM~6448181
> *thats the plan big homie!!!! it aint the bahamas or nuffin lol but u know nicca im all excited !!!!!!! im all hype cuz  there pretty good seats. u member where we sat for Oklahoma state game a few years back? they're right above that!!!!
> *


Fuck yeah, ya'll have fun. I might bring one of the homies with me to Odessa. He's off that Sunday, but he's gonna see if they'll give him off Sat also so he can roll out there with us.


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

so i take it your going bud


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Oct 27 2006, 02:04 PM~6457461
> *so i take it your going bud
> *


as far as I know, I am. Still waiting for the schedule to come out at work, but one of the managers said if you ask more than 4 weeks ahead they pretty much always give it to you and I asked off 7 weeks before so I think I'm good.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 23 2006, 01:18 PM~6426261
> *I JUST SEND MY ENTRY.. :biggrin:  HOPIN TO BRING SOME CALI CARS ALONG
> *




no invitastes cabron :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Just added!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Street low magazine will be in the house

lowrider magazine will be there

the new magazine will be there formally Traditional magazine

any clubs intrested in placing an ad in the event program please email me, there will be 3000 color copies distributed at the show ,the program is designed and marketed by the Hunt Advertisng agency,good opurtunity to get the word out.
[email protected]


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 26 2006, 04:33 PM~6451363
> *Hope to see everyone there!   :biggrin:
> *


whats going on Hernan
U ready 2 party


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Que Onda BIG ED


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 28 2006, 07:54 PM~6464637
> *Que Onda BIG ED
> *


was up bob--- u know trying to put it down..... getting ready!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 28 2006, 09:38 PM~6465205
> *was up bob--- u know trying to put it down..... getting ready!!!!
> *


Same shit here .
Just laid tha base down didn't cum out to good
I think we need a little less lip and a little more grit. :cheesy:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

But we should make it


----------



## PoisonCherry (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:guns:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 28 2006, 07:47 PM~6464605
> *whats going on Hernan
> U ready 2 party
> *


If I make it there good I shall be able to witha few good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 26 2006, 04:33 PM~6451363
> *Hope to see everyone there!   :biggrin:
> *


was up homie u better make it :tears:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 29 2006, 09:39 PM~6470056
> *was up homie u better make it  :tears:
> *


I'm going to try my best, is it on for Saturday at the shop.
It's not a "shop call" it's a "shop party call".
You know what I mean BIG ED  :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 30 2006, 12:08 AM~6470815
> *I'm going to try my best, is it on for Saturday at  the shop.
> It's not a "shop call" it's a "shop party call".
> You know what I mean BIG ED   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

T T T


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:guns:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Todos los que van a ir a Odessa levanten las manos o el dedo.
El que se les da la pu??s ganas. :roflmao: :machinegun: :biggrin: :0


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey John, your car goin to be ready for the show?? IF not I'm sure I;ll catch you there. See ya


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm pulling my impala out of the shop it was at. It wasn't coming out right so I'm going to start all over. Should be ready by next year..

Teach this is what I'll be bringing.
Representing Dallas Lowriders CC - Homie Styln Delivery Service Panel Truck


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Are decals on tha body allowed in Super Street Hop


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

VERY NICE PANEL THERE HOMIE STYLIN SEE YOU IN ODESSA IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## DignityCarClub (Jan 28, 2003)

I MIGHT enter my impala in the street hop this year...

I'm almost certain Big Ed is tired of me callin him askin for shit already hehe

What up homie?


{Jose}


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

not showing, but ill be out there cruising!!!


nevermind...work won'd give me the days off!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 1 2006, 08:28 PM~6488179
> *Are decals on tha body allowed in Super Street Hop
> 
> *


check da rules on page 4 i think!!!!!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

cant wait its getting closer


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 2 2006, 09:07 AM~6490575
> *check da rules on page 4 i think!!!!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

I wanna go, pero the 9 is not ready. oh well i am still going vieja. hopefully she will go for it.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 1 2006, 07:30 PM~6487904
> *I'm pulling my impala out of the shop it was at. It wasn't coming out right so I'm going to start all over. Should be ready by next year..
> 
> Teach this is what I'll be bringing.
> ...


See you there. I'm making this a family affair this year. Bringing the wife and kids, should/hope to be there by noon Saturday.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

reserved my room today see you there hey big ed how do you get to your shop from the quality inn


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

16 more days
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Ready Start Go! 
 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 2 2006, 11:33 PM~6496641
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 1 2006, 08:28 PM~6488179
> *Are decals on tha body allowed in Super Street Hop
> 
> *


NO PROBLEM WITH DECALS, HEAR THERE WILL BE ABOUT 50 HOPPERS THIS YEAR, HOPE THATS THE CASE :biggrin:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 3 2006, 11:29 PM~6501286
> *NO PROBLEM WITH DECALS, HEAR THERE WILL BE ABOUT 50 HOPPERS THIS YEAR, HOPE THATS THE CASE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

maaaaaaaaaaan its almost time !!!!!!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Man it's been a long week after one of our members pasted away last week but we will be in Odessa. We will be there Fri for the press conferance.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Nov 3 2006, 04:29 PM~6499988
> *reserved my room today see you there hey big ed how do you get to your shop from the quality inn
> *


Brian, get at me before you go, if u got a celly, we'll call u when we get down there and show you the way. It's right off of Clements...pretty easy.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

hey Bud what time do u plan on leaving bro?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 6 2006, 11:20 AM~6513164
> *hey Bud what time do u plan on leaving bro?
> *


Probably between 3 and 4, I work at the insurance office until 2


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got 2 spots left on the 18 wheeler,,leaving houston going thru san anto,,please pm if interested.....


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Can't wait! :wave: hno:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

aight bud will do ill be at the quality inn im heading down there fri morning


----------



## lighting (Nov 7, 2006)

How many car attend the show? and What car clubs will be present? :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lighting_@Nov 7 2006, 02:53 PM~6522767
> *How many car attend the show? and  What car clubs will be present? :biggrin:
> *


One of the BIGGEST shows in TX and some of the best cars and car clubs :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

11 days


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Almost 10!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

locogoat will make the show :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

que ondas big ed? u gona have a hopper at tha show ?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 8 2006, 09:37 AM~6527466
> *que ondas big ed? u gona have a hopper at tha show ?
> *


i dont think ill make it still have alot of work but it will be ready for 2007!! u know big ed just dont put his cars together just like that!!!hehehehe


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

orale. thats all good! pos que ondas with tha party?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 8 2006, 10:11 AM~6527770
> *orale. thats all good! pos que ondas with tha party?
> *


next week i plan to put it together let see'' MENUDO AND BEER'' that sounds good last year ''HOT WING'' were to hot nobody would eat them!!!!!!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

orale! pos if you need any help let me know, with time. i'll be in that thursday. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 8 2006, 09:37 AM~6527466
> *que ondas big ed? u gona have a hopper at tha show ?
> *


''TEAM BIG EDS'' san angleo texas will be there!!!!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

orale. pos can THE FAT DADDYS CREW go ?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Just sent 7 apps. for AZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 8 2006, 03:31 PM~6530056
> *orale. pos can THE FAT DADDYS CREW go ?
> *


ur welcome!!!!!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ill be there this year leaving friday see you there saturday cant wait for the 16 hour drive and 500.dollars in gas . o well the show must go on O.G.RIDER AND COMPANY WILL BE THERE. ;LATE BIG NICK AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW.  :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 8 2006, 02:53 PM~6529735
> *''TEAM BIG EDS'' san angleo texas will be there!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 8 2006, 12:12 PM~6528601
> *next week i plan to put it together let see'' MENUDO AND BEER''  that sounds good last year ''HOT WING'' were to hot nobody would eat them!!!!!!
> *


I tried tha HOT WINGS last year but every time i ate some they killed my buzz :roflmao: :worship: 
now thats HOTT


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 8 2006, 08:30 PM~6532110
> *I tried tha HOT WINGS last year but every time i ate some they killed my buzz :roflmao:  :worship:
> now thats HOTT
> *


bobby i think some spicy menudo will do!!!!!! n i mite make some hot wing???


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Nov 8 2006, 08:01 PM~6531910
> *ill be there this year leaving friday see you there saturday cant wait for the 16 hour drive and 500.dollars in gas . o well the show must go on O.G.RIDER AND COMPANY WILL BE THERE. ;LATE BIG NICK AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW.   :biggrin:
> *


tony ur invited to da party sat . nite


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

is the trokita the TEXAS GIANT gona come to tha show?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 9 2006, 10:45 AM~6535207
> *is the trokita the TEXAS GIANT gona come to tha show?
> *


he said he was going to bring both trucks


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

I thought there was only one? what other truck!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

nope he has two now at least thats what i hear


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE.

WE'LL HAVE THE NEW LUXURY SPECIAL EDITION AT HAND.










AND LAST YEARS SHOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOK FOR THE LOWRIDER SCENE BOOTH ON THE MAIN BUILDING.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Big Ed is ur shop the one right down from Tako-Taco ?
and what are the requirements to attend ur party .we can contribute on the BEER!! and also what time does it start ?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Nov 9 2006, 03:52 PM~6537084
> *Hey Big Ed is ur shop the one right down from Tako-Taco ?
> and what are the requirements to attend ur party .we can contribute on the BEER!! and also what time does it start ?
> *


yes sir u got it!!!! no requirements n no contributation i'm getting a keg!!!! i'm thinking bout9:00pm sat, lets party and get fuck up so were hung over sunday :tears: :tears:  :barf: :barf:   :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ORALE WE WILL BE THERE CARNAL GRACIAS 4 DA INVITE


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 04:12 PM~6537218
> *yes sir u got it!!!! no requirements n no contributation i'm get a keg!!!! i'm thinking bout9:00pm sat, its party and and get fuck up
> *


I'll be ready at 9:00AM 4 some menudo and BEER
:barf: :thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Big ED Homie........Any hopping action going down at the shop...Or is it all party????


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

All this partying going on I might just not be able to hang so I probably won't go. :0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

damn i cant belive its almost here !!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 8 2006, 09:58 PM~6532572
> *bobby i think some spicy menudo will do!!!!!! n i mite make some hot wing???
> *


Bring tha HOTT WINGS ON :banghead: :uh:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 9 2006, 08:44 PM~6538772
> *Big ED Homie........Any hopping action going down at the shop...Or is it all party????
> *


man u know nobody will play before da show but we'll see what happens but i'll have da s-10 here ready if not come on by n go call out ur homie mike villreal aka big mike


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ANY GOOD MEXICAN RESTUARANTS FOR MENUDO ?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 9 2006, 09:08 PM~6538905
> *All this partying going on I might just not be able to hang so I probably won't go. :0
> *


party pooper thats no da og i know


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 9 2006, 09:40 PM~6539165
> *ANY GOOD MEXICAN RESTUARANTS FOR MENUDO ?
> *


right around my shop but if u want menudo we'll have some here @ big eds


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 9 2006, 09:40 PM~6539165
> *ANY GOOD MEXICAN RESTUARANTS FOR MENUDO ?
> *


BIG EDS MENUDO and BEER RESTUARANT off crane st


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 9 2006, 10:43 PM~6539185
> *BIG EDS MENUDO and BEER  RESTUARANT  off crane st
> *


COOL SEE-YA SATURDAY WHAT UP BIG ED


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 9 2006, 09:45 PM~6539204
> *COOL SEE-YA SATURDAY WHAT UP BIG ED
> *


not a whole lot just know im not making it... 2007


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 09:48 PM~6539239
> *not a whole lot just know im not making it... 2007
> *


Que onda BIG ED


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 09:40 PM~6539166
> *party pooper thats no da og i know
> *


You guys don't mess around it could be "0" degrees out drinking and eating menudo. Drink till you :barf:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> You guys don't mess around it could be "0" degrees out drinking and eating menudo. Drink till you :barf:
> [/quote
> ALREADY


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 9 2006, 10:06 PM~6539394
> *Que onda BIG ED
> *


was up u ready!!!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

what up big ed? u remember me (buds little brother) damn one day ima stop intrducing myself as buds litle brother. lol prolly not lol


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 9 2006, 10:22 PM~6539521
> *what up big ed? u remember me (buds little brother) damn one day ima stop intrducing myself as buds litle brother. lol prolly not lol
> *


yeah yeah i thought u was buds big bro. hehehehe!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

AS OF TONITE I WAS TOLD THAT TEXAS GAINT IS CALLING OUT THE LOCOGOAT AND ITS GOING DOWN AT MY SHOP IF THE CHALLAGE COMES ABOUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 10:36 PM~6539613
> *yeah yeah i thought u was buds big bro. hehehehe!!
> *



yeah well bros been loosing weight like crazy so yeah i guess u can say im the younger brother now not the little brother


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 10:15 PM~6539460
> *was up  u ready!!!!!!
> *


Yes Sir just needs tha magic touch :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 10:49 PM~6539658
> *AS OF TONITE I WAS TOLD THAT TEXAS GAINT IS CALLING OUT THE LOCOGOAT AND ITS GOING DOWN AT MY SHOP IF THE CHALLAGE COMES ABOUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE THA LOCO GOAT DONT DO ANY SHOP CALLS! THEY HAVE TO WAIT TILL SUNDAY! I'LL GO TO YOUR SHOP AND ENJOY SOME BEERS BUT THATS IT!  uffin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 10:36 PM~6539143
> *man u know nobody will play before da show but we'll see what happens but i'll have da s-10 here ready if not come on by n go call out ur homie mike villreal aka big mike
> *


You know me Iam always down and so is the BIG ''M''....The guys that dont fly them before the show know there not built right and there afraid they will fall apart before the show . And Iam talking hopping not getting stuck, not counter weighted, not wheels tucked so far under the car it a teter toter.HOPPERS...........As for Mike we were hoping for some real comp :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: But a shop call might be in order.


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 10 2006, 08:22 AM~6540832
> *NOPE THA LOCO GOAT DONT DO ANY SHOP CALLS! THEY HAVE TO WAIT TILL SUNDAY! I'LL GO TO YOUR SHOP AND ENJOY SOME BEERS BUT THATS IT!   uffin:
> *


Whats new?????Ive never seen this guys take a challage on the streets??????


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

TEXAS TOURS ENTERTAINMENT PRESENTS
N.I.C. RECORDS
' Noise Impacted' Pre show CD listening party
BIG PETE BRISQUET $ BBQ.....REFRESHMENTS
This Sat.Nov. 11
Bajito Body Shop
4pm - 7pm
call for rsvp
432 337 2189


CD RELEASE PARTY AND PRE CAR SHOW PARTY
LIVE PERFORMENCE PLUS OTHER ARTIST
SAT. NOV. 18TH
ROADHOUSE- N ANDREWS HWY -NORTH OF COLISEUM
8PM-1PM
10.00 ADMISSION
FOR INFO EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 10 2006, 08:33 AM~6541151
> *Whats new?????Ive never seen this guys take a challage on the streets??????
> *


DONT NEED TO TAKE IT TO THA STREETS THATS WHAT THE SHOW IS ALL ABAUT SEEING WHO CAN DO IT IN FRONT OF A CROWD! WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 10 2006, 10:11 AM~6541683
> *DONT NEED TO TAKE IT TO THA STREETS THATS WHAT THE SHOW IS ALL ABAUT SEEING WHO CAN DO IT IN FRONT OF A CROWD! WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I TRYED!!!!!!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 10 2006, 11:11 AM~6541683
> *DONT NEED TO TAKE IT TO THA STREETS THATS WHAT THE SHOW IS ALL ABAUT SEEING WHO CAN DO IT IN FRONT OF A CROWD! WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: We got show cars for the shows {14 cars ,6 on turntables}What you got?????. And I have seen big crowds at street hops [ it called lowriding ]. Want to see what we got. Show up with something that hops........ 

The streets is where it started. But I know its hard for you to push your cars that far.......Real hoppers that run, drive, dont get stuck, and fly........


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2006, 09:36 PM~6539143
> *man u know nobody will play before da show but we'll see what happens but i'll have da s-10 here ready if not come on by n go call out ur homie mike villreal aka big mike
> *


X2


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 10 2006, 10:40 AM~6541815
> *:biggrin: We got show cars for the shows {14 cars ,6 on turntables}What you got?????. And I have seen big crowds at street hops [ it called lowriding ]. Want to see what we got. Show up with something that hops........
> 
> The streets is where it started. But I know its hard for you to push your cars that far.......Real hoppers that run, drive, dont get stuck, and fly........
> *



got a show car 2 but that is old new to me hoping is for fun not to be an idot


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 10 2006, 10:44 AM~6541847
> *X2
> *


biged where is your street or show car???????????????


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WE PLAY ON BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WHAT ARE THE TEXAS DEATH MATCH RULES?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> biged where is your street or show car???????????????
> [/quote like i said big ed dont just put shit together and i ain't after no plastic so when i get done u be the first i come see CHROME N PAINT yeah!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 10 2006, 09:36 AM~6541521
> *TEXAS TOURS ENTERTAINMENT PRESENTS
> N.I.C. RECORDS
> ' Noise Impacted' Pre show CD listening party
> ...


got a party to go to b4 u come to my


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> > biged where is your street or show car???????????????
> > [/quote like i said big ed dont just put shit together and i ain't after no plastic so when i get done u be the first i come see CHROME N PAINT yeah!!!!!
> 
> 
> i'll be waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 10 2006, 10:40 AM~6541815
> *:biggrin: We got show cars for the shows {14 cars ,6 on turntables}What you got?????. And I have seen big crowds at street hops [ it called lowriding ]. Want to see what we got. Show up with something that hops........
> 
> The streets is where it started. But I know its hard for you to push your cars that far.......Real hoppers that run, drive, dont get stuck, and fly........
> *


its all good carnal you do what you got to !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 10 2006, 03:29 PM~6543050
> *its all good carnal you do what you got to !!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


Yep it's all good....So are you down?????We will be there at ed's with the car......Ill sell you tickets to the air show.......BIG ''M'' 

We do it for the sport too........Just trying to get thing's popping at the party.......We are in it to have fun........


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 10 2006, 03:14 PM~6543307
> *Yep it's all good....So are you down?????We will be there at ed's with the car......Ill sell you tickets to the air show.......BIG ''M''
> 
> We do it for the sport too........Just trying to get thing's popping at the party.......We are in it to have fun........
> *


will see carnal? maybe maybe not?


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 10 2006, 03:14 PM~6543307
> *Yep it's all good....So are you down?????We will be there at ed's with the car......Ill sell you tickets to the air show.......BIG ''M''
> 
> We do it for the sport too........Just trying to get thing's popping at the party.......We are in it to have fun........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THE TEXAS GIANTS WILL BE THERE


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

que ondas BIG ED! :wave:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 10 2006, 04:23 PM~6543784
> *que ondas BIG ED!  :wave:
> *


was up homie c u next week


----------



## alteredego (Sep 21, 2006)

hno: 07


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 10 2006, 04:48 PM~6543929
> *was up homie c u next week
> *


Your gonna make that ***** cry hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Team BIG EDS San Angelo 
will be at tha shop waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: I'm finally gonna get to go! :cheesy:


----------



## LaChula1u (May 31, 2006)

Cantu'sHydraulics & Baeza Brothers will be there from Big Spring Tx represent.....


----------



## LaChula1u (May 31, 2006)

Whats going down Big Ed Q-vo homie what are you taking to the show ????


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

LAST YEAR WAS TIGHT!!

THIS YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2006, 06:01 PM~6544304
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: I'm finally gonna get to go!  :cheesy:
> *


i want u to come to my party sat.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaChula1u_@Nov 10 2006, 08:30 PM~6544898
> *Whats going down Big Ed Q-vo homie what are you taking to the show ????
> *


 que onda big spring,,,, having a party sat nite n i was putting my caddy together but i still have a bit to go but team member s-10 will be there but we see u'll there


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:


> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 10 2006, 10:54 PM~6545676
> *que onda big spring,,,, having a party sat nite n i was putting my caddy together but i still have a bit to go but team member s-10 will be there but we see u'll there
> *


 :thumbsup: You already know lets get down 
Sat. or Sun. it dont matter :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2006, 06:01 PM~6544304
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: I'm finally gonna get to go!  :cheesy:
> *


Hope u can make it to tha PARTY SAT. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 10 2006, 11:32 PM~6545817
> *Hope u can make it to tha PARTY SAT.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x1,000,000,000,000


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

"IF" :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

im ready for this show.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 11 2006, 06:46 PM~6549124
> *im ready for this show.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

see you saturday at big eds shop


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

JUST A WEEK AWAY.
HOPE I KICK THIS DAYUM COLD BY THEN IF NOT SOME PRESIDENTE IS GONNA HELP ME OUT SAT NIGHT TO STAY WARM .


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 12 2006, 12:19 PM~6552470
> *JUST A WEEK AWAY.
> HOPE I KICK THIS DAYUM COLD BY THEN IF NOT SOME PRESIDENTE IS GONNA HELP ME OUT SAT NIGHT  TO STAY WARM .
> *


I'm trying to get over it 2 but some PRESIDENTE don't sound 2 bad at all
:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 12 2006, 02:52 PM~6553139
> *I'm trying to get over it 2 but some PRESIDENTE don't sound 2 bad at all
> :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


not liquor for u bobby ***** u know how u got last year maybe a sip!!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 12 2006, 06:46 PM~6554467
> *not liquor for u bobby ***** u know how u got last year maybe a sip!!!!!!
> *


Tha pisto and wings had me hittin tha restroom every 5 min. hno:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 9 2006, 09:08 PM~6538905
> *All this partying going on I might just not be able to hang so I probably won't go. :0
> *


ummm, I remember someone going to sleep in the truck at one of these parties!! :0


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 12 2006, 10:15 PM~6555947
> *ummm, I remember someone going to sleep in the truck at one of these parties!! :0
> *


[email protected] that's damm right, & remember why because I'm scared of TORTAS(& not the sandwiches either), QUESO is for nacho chips vijieto, U should know this man!  :banghead: :barf:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 10 2006, 11:46 PM~6545632
> *i want u to come to my party sat.
> *


I heard about that... I want to, but I gotta see what time we're leaving houston.


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

ALMOST TIME :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## lighting (Nov 7, 2006)

how much are the tickets for the show and where can i get them? :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lighting_@Nov 13 2006, 02:11 PM~6559772
> *how much are the tickets for the show and where can i get them? :biggrin:
> *


call bajitos at 432-337-2189


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

WHAT UP YALL THA SHOW IS GANNA BE ON....WHAT UP ED BEEN A WHILE ILL TRY TO STOP BY SAT. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE THIS SUNDAY COMPETING IN THE HOP.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 13 2006, 05:52 PM~6561131
> *WHAT UP YALL THA SHOW IS GANNA BE ON....WHAT UP ED BEEN A WHILE ILL TRY TO STOP BY SAT. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE THIS SUNDAY COMPETING IN THE HOP.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

See you in 2 days BIG ED


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

WHAT UP BOBBY?..HOWS THA S-10 SWANGING??? , STILL TRYING TO SELL THA LACK??


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 13 2006, 07:17 PM~6561710
> *WHAT UP BOBBY?..HOWS THA S-10 SWANGING??? , STILL TRYING TO SELL THA LACK??
> *


It's doing ok and tha lack still here


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys... We're leaving Houston at 5 pm... we'll probably get there at 1 am


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 13 2006, 07:53 PM~6562012
> *Hey guys... We're leaving Houston at 5 pm... we'll probably get there at 1 am
> *


Fri. or Sat.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 13 2006, 09:20 PM~6562133
> *Fri. or Sat.
> *


Saturday...


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 13 2006, 08:54 PM~6562367
> *Saturday...
> *


Tha Party will still be going on by then so hitt us up at BIG EDS


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

its on again, will be at the quality by saturday morning...so whats crakin any parties!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I might just be ready to :roflmao: :biggrin: :nono: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 13 2006, 08:53 PM~6562012
> *Hey guys... We're leaving Houston at 5 pm... we'll probably get there at 1 am
> *


How fast do you drive? damn


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 13 2006, 09:16 PM~6562518
> *its on again, will be at the quality by saturday morning...so whats crakin any parties!!!
> *


Party at BIG EDS off Clements and Crane St. everyone is welcomed :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Ed your going to have to add on to the shop.............We will be there and so will some members from Phx too. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Nov 14 2006, 12:48 AM~6563623
> *How fast do you drive?  damn
> *


OG RON C???? lol  

Anyway... I dunno...my sis is is driving... why how far is Odessa from Houston?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 14 2006, 08:19 AM~6564743
> *OG RON C???? lol
> 
> Anyway... I dunno...my sis is is driving... why how far is Odessa from Houston?
> *


its a longlonglonglonglonglonglonglong,,,,ok that enough--long drive but be safe we want u to get here w/o a scratch hehehe!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 14 2006, 08:19 AM~6564743
> *OG RON C???? lol
> 
> Anyway... I dunno...my sis is is driving... why how far is Odessa from Houston?
> *


1: Start out going SOUTHWEST on MILAM ST toward PRESTON ST. <0.1 miles Map 
2: Turn RIGHT onto PRAIRIE ST. <0.1 miles Map 
3: Turn RIGHT onto LOUISIANA ST. 0.2 miles Map 
4: Merge onto I-10 W. 187.7 miles Map 
5: Merge onto I-410 N via EXIT 581. 1.4 miles Map 
6: Merge onto I-35 S / US-81 S via EXIT 31 on the LEFT toward SAN ANTONIO / BINZ-ENGLEMANN RD. 5.3 miles Map 
7: Keep RIGHT to take I-35 S / US-81 S toward W HOUSTON ST / COMMERCE ST. 0.9 miles Map 
8: Merge onto I-10 W via EXIT 156 toward EL PASO. 262.8 miles Map 
9: Take EXIT 307 toward US-190 / FM-305 / MCCAMEY. 0.2 miles Map 
10: Merge onto I-10 W. 0.1 miles Map 
11: Turn RIGHT onto US-190. 3.9 miles Map 
12: Turn LEFT onto FM 305. 19.6 miles Map 
13: FM 305 becomes US-385 N. 53.0 miles Map 
14: End at Odessa, TX US Map 
*Total Est. Time: 8 hours, 23 minutes Total Est. Distance: 535.77 miles *

From mapquest, now that's probably doing the speed limit, BE SAFE. Mapquest it's my savoir for directions.  :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Oh by the way :thumbsup: on your lowrdier bike & video, NICE!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 13 2006, 07:17 PM~6561710
> *WHAT UP BOBBY?..HOWS THA S-10 SWANGING??? , STILL TRYING TO SELL THA LACK??
> *


que ondas carnal  whats up with el sidewinder is it gona make it :cheesy:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

looks like there will some street hopping action saturday @ big eds


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 14 2006, 09:07 PM~6569647
> *looks like there will some street hopping action saturday @ big eds
> *


i'll be there to snap some photos.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 14 2006, 08:07 PM~6569647
> *looks like there will some street hopping action saturday @ big eds
> *


NICEEEEE, I'm there!


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 14 2006, 04:49 PM~6567768
> *que ondas carnal   whats up with el sidewinder is it gona make it :cheesy:
> *



YES SIR.."SIDEWINDER" WILL BE N DA HOUSE...ITS GETTING A FLAKE JOB FROM HELL AS I TYPE....


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 08:21 PM~6569809
> *i'll be there to snap some photos.
> *


COOL!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 14 2006, 08:59 PM~6570162
> *COOL!!!!!
> *


I'm trying to leave tomorrow around 4:00 
but u know I got to stop at tha NACHOS first :biggrin:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 14 2006, 09:19 AM~6564743
> *OG RON C???? lol
> 
> Anyway... I dunno...my sis is is driving... why how far is Odessa from Houston?
> *


Whats wrong with my name? Anyone remember Ron C from Gardena Cali? Thats how I got my name, Because of my nissan truck, Not some rapper from houston who copied the name.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 14 2006, 09:05 PM~6570207
> *I'm trying to leave tomorrow around 4:00
> but u know I got to stop at tha NACHOS first :biggrin:
> *


nacho pl. is ''CLOSED'' they found a rat in the nachos.... they said that they replaced the jalapenos!!!
una rata toastda!!!!!












j/k hehehehehehe!!!!!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 14 2006, 08:49 PM~6570124
> *YES SIR.."SIDEWINDER" WILL BE N DA HOUSE...ITS GETTING A FLAKE JOB FROM HELL AS I TYPE....
> *


ORALE ITS ALL GOOD! TELL ADAM WHAT UP.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

we are leaving in a couple of hours and will be on the way...cya all soon!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 15 2006, 08:34 AM~6572831
> *we are leaving in a couple of hours and will be on the way...cya all soon!   :biggrin:
> *


Be safe see u on friday!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

im looking forward to meeting everyone !!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 14 2006, 10:49 PM~6570124
> *YES SIR.."SIDEWINDER" WILL BE N DA HOUSE...ITS GETTING A FLAKE JOB FROM HELL AS I TYPE....
> *


what up Primo? U still a bailiff out there? Long time no talk. U going this year?


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T 
PLANS GOT SET BACK A LITTLE BUT WILL STILL BE THERE HOPE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS AT ED'S PARTY .HEY CADDYMAN93 ILL BRING THE HUMAN-ANTIFREEZE BOTTLE TO STAY WARM IF IT'S COLD OUT 
( PRESIDENTE) THAT SHOULD HELP US OUT AWHILE .


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

see you guys sat at the shop i want to see some street action


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Looks like it's going to be "Hoppers Gone Wild" or "Eaters Gone Wild" at the homie Big ED's shop.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 15 2006, 04:17 PM~6575954
> *Looks like it's going to be "Hoppers Gone Wild" or "Eaters Gone Wild" at the homie Big ED's shop.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 15 2006, 08:55 PM~6577635
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WILL BE LEAVING SAT IN THE MORN CHEKING INTO ARE HOTEL THEN STRAIGHT TO BIG EDS SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0     :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
We will be there fri for the press conf......


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i think we'll get there at 8 on saturday


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 14 2006, 12:05 PM~6565863
> *1: Start out going SOUTHWEST on MILAM ST toward PRESTON ST. <0.1 miles Map
> ....
> 
> ...


Thanks about the video... lol... I was so hyped up on Red Bull that night I believe that video was made at like 4 am...lol... :cheesy:

So 8 hours... yikes! I better bring a pillow and a case of Red Bull...speaking of don't drink Sugar Free... I accidently bought one of those today and it tasted gross! :angry:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 15 2006, 08:55 PM~6577635
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


bigguce will be chillin with big ed!!!!!!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 15 2006, 08:55 PM~6577635
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


bigguce will be chillin with big ed!!!!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 15 2006, 09:10 PM~6577755
> *Thanks about the video... lol... I was so hyped up on Red Bull that night I believe that video was made at like 4 am...lol... :cheesy:
> 
> So 8 hours... yikes! I better bring a pillow and a case of Red Bull...speaking of don't drink Sugar Free... I accidently bought one of those today and it tasted gross! :angry:
> *


Now that's funny right there.:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thanks for the advice, be awake & safe! :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 15 2006, 09:15 PM~6577791
> *bigguce will be chillin with big ed!!!!!!
> *


Make sure you keep Robs ass awake for the long haul! :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HEY DANI WHEN YOU GET TO SEGUIN TAKE HWY 46 TO NEW BRAUNFELS IT SAVES YOU ABOUT 1-1/2 HOURS OF TRAVEL COMING THRU THERE THEN YOU HIT BULVERDE STRAIGHT INTO BOERNE THEN UR ON I-10 AGAIN WITH OUT EVEN GOING THRU SAN ANTO JUST A LITTLE SHORTCUT ADVICE IF YA'LL WANNA SAVE SOME TIME


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 15 2006, 11:06 PM~6578561
> *HEY DANI WHEN YOU GET TO SEGUIN TAKE  HWY 46 TO NEW BRAUNFELS IT SAVES YOU ABOUT 1-1/2 HOURS OF TRAVEL COMING THRU THERE THEN YOU HIT BULVERDE STRAIGHT INTO BOERNE  THEN UR ON I-10 AGAIN WITH OUT EVEN GOING THRU SAN ANTO JUST A LITTLE SHORTCUT ADVICE IF YA'LL WANNA SAVE SOME TIME
> *


2:00 am at big eds


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

good luck to all those that participae and be safe for all those making the trip...wish I was going, but maybe next year......and PLEASE post up pics....


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 15 2006, 02:17 PM~6574650
> *what up Primo? U still a bailiff out there? Long time no talk. U going this year?
> *



nah homie doing some other stuff now, yea ill be there to support my cousin with "SideWinder".., i was trying to have my fleet ready for the show but time and money were not on my side...next year will be a diffrent story


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 16 2006, 06:33 AM~6579442
> *nah homie doing some other stuff now, yea ill be there to support my cousin with "SideWinder".., i was trying to have my fleet ready for the show but time and money were not on my side...next year will be a diffrent story
> *


same one ya'll where working at when we went to ya'lls shop?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2006, 01:13 AM~6579156
> * PLEASE post up pics....
> *


Damm already!!!! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 16 2006, 08:58 AM~6579984
> *same one ya'll where working at when we went to ya'lls shop?
> *


damn that was a long time ago....i think so, it has a new body, the last one got retired after he flipped the car...this one will be retired as well. :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 16 2006, 02:36 PM~6581831
> *damn that was a long time ago....i think so, it has a new body, the last one got retired after he flipped the car...this one will be retired as well. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: No I was talking about your Fleetwood


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 16 2006, 09:08 PM~6584848
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


everything finally got confirmed. i'll be there saturday night @ the party. 

Shoot all day saturday, Party all night saturday night & Sunday morning, then Shoot all day sunday...then be back @ work on monday at 6am....sounds like a good time to me


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

yea same one homie...whats up with tha trimspa stuff???


----------



## alteredego (Sep 21, 2006)

set m off w/ da sidewinder & show m how da "BIG DOGS"do it !!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

already at BID EDS waiting on everyone
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## alteredego (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 16 2006, 08:15 PM~6584910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's sprayin tha LAC


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alteredego_@Nov 16 2006, 09:40 PM~6585100
> *who's sprayin tha LAC
> *


not sure yet...who is this??


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 16 2006, 10:15 PM~6584910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, shit I gotta lose weight to stay here for my lil boys and Trimspa is the only thing that's ever worked for me.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

good morning odessa!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

LETS DO THA DAMN THANG ODT...432!!!!!


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 17 2006, 09:07 AM~6587491
> *Looks good, shit I gotta lose weight to stay here for my lil boys and Trimspa is the only thing that's ever worked for me.
> *



cool...if you stayed down here, we could hit tha gym.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 17 2006, 11:09 AM~6587825
> *cool...if you stayed down here, we could hit tha gym.
> *


Hell yeah, I'm thinkin about hittin a gym up while I'm there (Sun. morning). I got until March to get in the best shape possible.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 17 2006, 09:11 AM~6587841
> *Hell yeah, I'm thinkin about hittin a gym up while I'm there (Sun. morning). I got until March to get in the best shape possible.
> *



nicca u usually be going to the gym at like 5 in the mornig bro???????? dont wake my ass up :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 17 2006, 12:41 PM~6588553
> *nicca u usually be going to the gym at like 5 in the mornig bro???????? dont wake my ass up  :roflmao:
> *


u can wake up to go to the gym, shit I might even whoop you on some raquetball, whachu 'member bout that?


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 17 2006, 12:12 PM~6588765
> *u can wake up to go to the gym, shit I might even whoop you on some raquetball, whachu 'member bout that?
> *


lmao - and they have 6 courts at tha gym i go 2.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 17 2006, 11:12 AM~6588765
> *u can wake up to go to the gym, shit I might even whoop you on some raquetball, whachu 'member bout that?
> *



just say the word , cuz ive been wanting to whoop yo ass in raquetball!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

We at BIG EDS working on tha Hopper 
and drinking some cold ones :biggrin: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

WASSS UPPP!!!
Que pasa Odessa I'm here in town to eat, party & fart off!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 17 2006, 09:21 PM~6592466
> *WASSS UPPP!!!
> Que pasa Odessa  I'm here in town to eat, party & fart off!!!
> *


Que onda Mr. Hernan
We R at BIG EDS were U at :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 15 2006, 11:21 PM~6578285
> *Now that's funny right there.:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thanks for the advice, be awake & safe!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah for sure...lol... So, if I seem alittle weird at the show ya'll will know why..lol.. I'm gonna look like this --->


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 17 2006, 09:58 PM~6592654
> *Yeah for sure...lol... So, if I seem alittle weird at the show ya'll will know why..lol..  I'm gonna look like this --->
> *


We're here drinking some beeeeeeerrrrssssss!
 That always more fun!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 17 2006, 09:43 PM~6592558
> *Que onda Mr. Hernan
> We  R at BIG EDS were U at :biggrin:
> *


At the Quality Inn drinking,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ODESSA BOUND IN A COUPLE OF HOURS :biggrin: :barf: PARTY TIME


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I'll be heading out hopefully around 3, picking up my brother in LBK aroun 5 and in Odessa between 7 and 8 tonight. See ya'll at Big Eds


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 18 2006, 10:11 AM~6594088
> *I'll be heading out hopefully around 3, picking up my brother in LBK aroun 5 and in Odessa between 7 and 8 tonight.  See ya'll at Big Eds
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE C-YA AT ED'S


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 18 2006, 09:11 AM~6594088
> *I'll be heading out hopefully around 3, picking up my brother in LBK aroun 5 and in Odessa between 7 and 8 tonight.  See ya'll at Big Eds
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 17 2006, 09:58 PM~6592654
> *Yeah for sure...lol... So, if I seem alittle weird at the show ya'll will know why..lol..  I'm gonna look like this --->
> *


 :around:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 18 2006, 10:31 AM~6594159
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT THE WEATHER LIKE OVER THERE RIGHT NOW CADDY IS IT PERFECT ANIT-FREEZE WEATHER IM BRINGING A BOTTLE JUST INCASE IT GETS COLD .WE SHOULD ROLL INTO ODESSA AROUND 5:30-6:00 DEPENDS ON THE HWY PATROLS


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 18 2006, 09:35 AM~6594175
> *WHAT THE WEATHER LIKE OVER THERE RIGHT NOW CADDY IS IT PERFECT ANIT-FREEZE WEATHER IM BRINGING A BOTTLE JUST INCASE IT GETS COLD .WE SHOULD ROLL INTO ODESSA AROUND 5:30-6:00 DEPENDS ON THE HWY PATROLS
> *


Right now it's about 65 tonight will be low 40s high 30s
Watch out 4 tha hwy patrols there was alot when i was rollin


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 18 2006, 09:11 AM~6594088
> *I'll be heading out hopefully around 3, picking up my brother in LBK aroun 5 and in Odessa between 7 and 8 tonight.  See ya'll at Big Eds
> *



hurry up bro. im waiting !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## lolo_rida13 (Mar 18, 2006)

THIS WAS ONE OF THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST CAR SHOWS EVER!...WITH ALL THE SHOWROOM CARS AND HOPPING CONTEST,IF YOU DIDNT GO,YOU MISSED OUT!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Just got home from the show. It was for one of the best shows attended in a while. Begger and badder than last year. Thanks Nick for hosting and I'm already marking the calendar for next year. See you then.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Pics guys Pics!!!!!!


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

Good job Nick. The show one of the best I've seen in a while!!


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

Also, congrats to Uce, Rollers Only & Estilo...seems like you vatos lived on da trophy stage. Da only time we even got to hold up our plaques was at Whataburger when they called out our order number! lol


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vago915_@Nov 20 2006, 08:53 AM~6603402
> *Also, congrats to Uce, Rollers Only & Estilo...seems like you vatos lived on da trophy stage.  Da only time we even got to hold up our plaques was at Whataburger when they called out our order number! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

word, that show was sick. we stayed in the hopping pit for a long ass time! lots of good rides out there! I enjoyed the hell out of sweet n low... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

PICS??


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 20 2006, 12:48 AM~6602784
> *Pics guys Pics!!!!!!
> *


You need to bust out your ride agian. Next year I'm dragging you with me. :biggrin: Check out http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry6603527 for some of my pix.


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 08:34 AM~6603546
> *PICS??
> *


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 20 2006, 09:43 AM~6603577
> *You need to bust out your ride agian. Next year I'm dragging you with me.  :biggrin:  Check out http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry6603527 for some of my pix.
> *


Nice pics and good for you! I`m here in Las Cruces and hope to break out with my 6 Caprice soon and begin meeting folks!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

GOOD PICS..........


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Nov 20 2006, 11:01 AM~6603892
> *GOOD PICS..........
> *


The hopper you guys brought did good. took some good fliks of it


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 20 2006, 11:07 AM~6603914
> *The hopper you guys brought did good. took some good fliks of it
> *


POST'EM UP


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Nov 20 2006, 11:10 AM~6603931
> *POST'EM UP
> *


sorry cant, magazine gets them first


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Nov 20 2006, 09:36 AM~6603797
> *Nice pics and good for you!  I`m here in Las Cruces and hope to break out with my 6 Caprice soon and begin meeting folks!
> *


Cool, yeah I'm over here in Alamo. Always got to travel to get to a show. This one was worth it.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 20 2006, 11:12 AM~6603942
> *sorry cant, magazine gets them first
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN IT............


----------



## lolo_rida13 (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolo_rida13_@Nov 20 2006, 12:14 PM~6604614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Show was PACKED . Great show , way better than lrm. No politics , lots of love and more exciting . 
Cant wait till next year .


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

already..........


----------



## lolo_rida13 (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 20 2006, 02:10 PM~6604942
> *Show was PACKED . Great show , way better than lrm. No politics , lots of love and more exciting .
> Cant wait till next year .
> *


Nice cutty going up against the kandy shop car...got the vid of yall 2 goin at it!!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

NEED TO MAKE IT A TWO DAY SHOW!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE THE PICS OF THE STREET LIFE CREW?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I got Todd's hop recorded...does anyone know how to host a video?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Here's some of the StreetLife guys, I'm in there also


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Gettin ready to go out


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 20 2006, 02:10 PM~6604942
> *Show was PACKED . Great show , way better than lrm. No politics , lots of love and more exciting .
> Cant wait till next year .
> *





WHATS UP GILBERT HERES A LITTLE SOMETHING 4 YA REPPIN DAT 210 

KLOWNIN DA KANDYSHOP


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

About to start









that's as far as I got on pics of Todd's, the rest is recorded.


----------



## lolo_rida13 (Mar 18, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1453733386 USA Motorsports vs. Kandy Shop

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1453396075 King Of The Streets Hop Off

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1453892901 62 Impala Hop


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

WILL POST SOME MORE UP LATER GOTTA GO MAKE MY $$


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Todd's Hopper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LM


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 20 2006, 08:43 AM~6603577
> *You need to bust out your ride agian. Next year I'm dragging you with me.  :biggrin:  Check out http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry6603527 for some of my pix.
> *



I will be there next year. Thanks for the support homie. Laters

Thanks for the pics.

Sugardaddy


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 20 2006, 02:50 PM~6605179
> *About to start
> 
> 
> ...


that is one beautiful car, they came to odessa and showed up strong. as they say king of texas. LOL

they said they got more for me when i go cover their show for them in 2 week


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 20 2006, 04:31 PM~6606062
> *that is one beautiful car, they came to odessa and showed up strong. as they say king of  texas. LOL
> 
> they said they got more for me when i go cover their show for them in 2 week
> *


Luxury,

so are you comming to our picnic / toy drive?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Just got in around 4 had a great time at BIG EDS all week 
Ijust want 2 say thank you BIG ED 4 tha help and 
it was cool meeting all tha LAYITLOW FAMILY :worship: :wave: 
See yall next year


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

My bad Ialso forgot 2 thank Zack of TEAM BIG EDS 432
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 20 2006, 05:12 PM~6606294
> *Just got in around 4 had a great time at BIG EDS all week
> Ijust want 2 say thank you BIG ED 4 tha help and
> it was cool meeting all tha LAYITLOW FAMILY :worship:  :wave:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey ya'll, it was nice getting to meet all my layitlow friends finally, and man o man was I glad to come to ths show, ya'll had some great performers, and a good ariety of music, I loved it. Great show and definitely worth the 8 hour drive. 
My only complaints were about the hotel we got stuck with.... some weird kids place...nice hotel..but to many little fockers runnin around with parent who didn't care what they were doing... I think I got jacked for mah money! 
But anyway...hopefully I'll be back next year.... 

Oh yeah and for all my Houston people who passed through Somerville... They got huge steaks there for cheap... :biggrin: yummy!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6605015
> *NEED TO MAKE IT A TWO DAY SHOW!
> *


congrates to da fatdaddys on their 'WINNING'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 21 2006, 09:38 AM~6610376
> *congrates to da fatdaddys on their 'WINNING'!!!!!!!!!
> *


ORALE. GRACIAS BIG ED, SORRY DIDNT MAKE IT TO YOUR PARTY, WORKED LATE ON THA HOPPERS! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

The show was a great experience. I want to thank Nick and all the guys from Texas Tours and Taste of Latin for making it a really easy event to cover. You guys really took care of everything. We'll be back again next year, and I have a feeling that next year without the Tour stop in San Antonio, Odessa will be twice as big, good luck with everything Nick. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

GOOD SHOW TEAM PRO HOPPER, AND TEAM DFW TEXAS HAD A GOOD TIME A BIG SHOUT OUT TO NICK FOR A GOOD SHOW AND BIG SHOUT OUT TO BIG ED THANKS FOR THA GREAT HOSPITALITY SEE YA NEXT YEAR B


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 21 2006, 11:27 AM~6610973
> *GOOD SHOW TEAM PRO HOPPER, AND TEAM DFW TEXAS HAD A GOOD TIME A BIG SHOUT OUT TO NICK FOR A GOOD SHOW AND BIG SHOUT OUT TO BIG ED THANKS FOR THA GREAT HOSPITALITY SEE YA NEXT YEAR B
> *


orale B yeah c u next year if god permits us too!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i had a great time. see yall next year :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

WANNA SAY WUT UP TO BIG ED THE MENUDO WAS DA BOMB HOMIE.
AND ALL THE LIL FAMILIA THAT WAS THERE, RALPHDOGG,CADDYMAN93,BUD,CHUCKLES,LOWTOYZ,LUXURY,HERNAN,LEANORD.JAMAL,(MAJESTICS)AZ,ALL THE UCE FAMILIA,LOS DOS VATOS LOCOS ZACK,?? FORGOT HIS NAME (ED'S HELPERS) AND THE BIG MAN KITA SEE YOU HOMIES AGAIN NEXT YEAR . uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

AS FOR THE SHOW IT WAS BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER A SHOUT OUT TO MR NICK HERNANDEZ AND THE WHOLE TX TOURS FAMILIA FOR HOLDING IT DOWN FOR 35yrs.


ALSO CONGRATS ON YOUR INDUCTION INTO THE HALL OF FAME MR NICK IT'S GENTE LIKE YOU THAT KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE FOR THE UPCOMING GENERATIONS. SEE YOU AGAIN IN 07 GOD WILLING.


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

this was the best show ive been too and i want to say Wuz up to Kita it was an honor to meet and thanks for taking a pic with me at the motel see next year homie good luck with your ride and hope to see it next at the show. Wuz up big ed it was nice to meet you and kick at the shop how much do you want for the purple rims. El lokote it was good to finally meet you. CONGRATS TO TODD ON SERVING HILOWS ASS IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY. And wuz up to UCE West Texas Chapter. BAD ASS SHOW NICK see you next year


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Nov 21 2006, 05:02 PM~6612456
> *this was the best show ive been too and i want to say Wuz up to Kita it was an honor to meet  and thanks for taking a pic with me at the motel see next year homie good luck with your ride and hope to see it next at the show. Wuz up big ed it was nice to meet you and kick at the shop how much do you want for the purple rims. El lokote it was good to finally meet you. CONGRATS TO TODD ON SERVING HILOWS ASS IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY. And wuz up to UCE West Texas Chapter. BAD ASS SHOW NICK see you next year
> *


Damn Bryan, I was wondering if you made it to the show. I saw everyone but you out there...


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

i was there i was across from todd's car


----------



## Amethyst$87 (Jun 6, 2006)

HEY FATDADDY HOW MUCH WEIGHT DO YOU NEED TO GET A CAR TO STAND ON ONE HIT OF THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amethyst$87_@Nov 21 2006, 03:40 PM~6612733
> *HEY FATDADDY HOW MUCH WEIGHT DO YOU NEED TO GET A CAR TO STAND ON ONE HIT OF THE SWITCH :biggrin:
> *


AS MUSH AS THE15 BATTERIES AND ALL THE PINCHE METAL WEIGHTS. AND IT TOOK TWO OR THREE HITS.  :twak:


----------



## Amethyst$87 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 21 2006, 03:48 PM~6612784
> *AS MUSH AS THE15 BATTERIES AND ALL THE PINCHE METAL WEIGHTS. AND IT TOOK TWO OR THREE HITS.   :twak:
> *


  *Arial]AH HELL I JUST FIGURED THAT WHEN A CAR IS STILL STANDING @ 25" IT'S JUST GOT TO HAVE MORE WEIGHT THAN FUCKIN BATTERIES AND PINCHE FIERRO *:biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 21 2006, 02:16 PM~6611711
> *WANNA SAY WUT UP TO BIG ED THE MENUDO WAS DA BOMB HOMIE.
> AND ALL THE LIL FAMILIA THAT WAS THERE, RALPHDOGG,CADDYMAN93,BUD,CHUCKLES,LOWTOYZ,LUXURY,HERNAN,LEANORD.JAMAL,(MAJESTICS)AZ,ALL THE UCE FAMILIA,LOS DOS VATOS LOCOS ZACK,?? FORGOT HIS NAME (ED'S HELPERS) AND THE BIG MAN KITA  SEE YOU HOMIES AGAIN NEXT YEAR . uffin:  uffin:
> *


you forgot me homie and i entered my hopper too


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

It was one of BEST SHOWS I have ever been to!! Keep up the GREAT WORK Nick!! This is well worth the road trip!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

The IMPERIAL Car Club Family would like to thank Nick for the great time and show. The show was the best best ever, can't wait till next year.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amethyst$87_@Nov 21 2006, 04:35 PM~6613051
> * Arial]AH HELL I JUST FIGURED THAT WHEN A CAR IS STILL STANDING @ 25" IT'S JUST GOT TO HAVE MORE WEIGHT THAN FUCKIN BATTERIES AND PINCHE FIERRO :biggrin:
> *


If you got that HATE in you heart let it out
:thumbsdown:


----------



## lighting (Nov 7, 2006)

hey imperials im back in denver later guys.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 21 2006, 06:27 PM~6613740
> *If you got that HATE in you heart let it out
> :thumbsdown:
> *


X20000000 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks to all that attended, all the lowrider celebrities make this show because this is where the big dogs come to play.

As long as you support the show, we’ll keep the tradition alive and maybe we can make it a 2 day show next year if you really want it and request it

The car hop made the Odessa American front page “full page picture of the hop” and please post pictures and soon I will post on my web site if I can get some one to help me
Update.
Nick


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

the show was the bomb. we just got back to the house :biggrin: tired as hell but it was well worth it. lots of clean rides and the hop was off tHE hook. there is a NEW KING OF TEXAS :biggrin: AM WAY TOO TIRED NOW BUT I WILL POST SOME PICS TOMORROW.  :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amethyst$87_@Nov 21 2006, 04:35 PM~6613051
> * Arial]AH HELL I JUST FIGURED THAT WHEN A CAR IS STILL STANDING @ 25" IT'S JUST GOT TO HAVE MORE WEIGHT THAN FUCKIN BATTERIES AND PINCHE FIERRO :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW YOU AND WHY YOU HATEING ON THA LOCOGOAT BUT ANY TIME YOU WANT TO GO BY THA SHOP AND CHECK IT OUT YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME. MY SHOP IS LOCATED ON 2011 W 7TH. LET ME ASK WHAT DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 21 2006, 11:16 PM~6615673
> *Thanks to all that attended, all the lowrider celebrities make this show because this is where the big dogs come to play.
> 
> As long as you support the show, we’ll keep the tradition alive and maybe we can make it a 2 day show next year if you really want it and request it
> ...


Sounds good. Sign me up for 2 days.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 22 2006, 08:38 AM~6616711
> *Sounds good.  Sign me up for 2 days.
> *


Two days, i'll be there


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 21 2006, 11:16 PM~6615673
> *Thanks to all that attended, all the lowrider celebrities make this show because this is where the big dogs come to play.
> 
> As long as you support the show, we’ll keep the tradition alive and maybe we can make it a 2 day show next year if you really want it and request it
> ...


that would be great so like that the hop could have proper classification!!!!!!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 21 2006, 11:16 PM~6615673
> *Thanks to all that attended, all the lowrider celebrities make this show because this is where the big dogs come to play.
> 
> As long as you support the show, we’ll keep the tradition alive and maybe we can make it a 2 day show next year if you really want it and request it
> ...


THAT WOULD BE ALL GOOD!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

2 day show great idea!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Its like twins, double the fun.


----------



## lighting (Nov 7, 2006)

the carshow was really alot of fun


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

here is a link of the front page, I will try to get a picture of it up.

http://www.oaoa.com/news/nw112006a.htm


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Nothin but positive comments on this show . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 22 2006, 12:46 PM~6617946
> *Nothin but positive comments on this show .  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


man yall (USA MOTORSPORTS) got down like always!!! yall do great work...keep it up


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

I just wanted to thank Nick for puttin down a real supershow, Rick carrera and family for takin good care of us, Ricky B. you are tha man,  all the staff and members of TASTE OF LATIN C.C. for showin us how texans do it BIG.. big ups to all the ESTILO C.C. members it was kool to know you :biggrin: (NOT CHILANGO) :uh: ALL THE USO BROTHERS could not haved ask for a better hospitality :biggrin: TEXAS ED, HERNAN AND LOKOTE was nice meetin you and actually gettin to talk to you guys. defenitly good people.
the show was off the hook, lots of clean rides, one of the baddest hops and all the staff and judges really know what they where doing. so expect us next year for sure. we already marked our calender :biggrin: :biggrin: 

pics of the show commin up.....


----------



## Amethyst$87 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Nov 22 2006, 06:27 AM~6616517
> *I DONT KNOW YOU AND WHY YOU HATEING ON THA LOCOGOAT BUT ANY TIME YOU WANT TO GO BY THA SHOP AND CHECK IT OUT YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME. MY SHOP IS LOCATED ON 2011 W 7TH. LET ME ASK WHAT DO YOU HAVE?
> *


SAY HOLMES I AINT HATING, I JUST ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTION. I DIDN'T THINK YOU WERE GOING TO GET ALL CULO HURT :buttkick:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Some pics from the show!


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice mural, had to take pic of it.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 21 2006, 01:16 PM~6611711
> *WANNA SAY WUT UP TO BIG ED THE MENUDO WAS DA BOMB HOMIE.
> AND ALL THE LIL FAMILIA THAT WAS THERE, RALPHDOGG,CADDYMAN93,BUD,CHUCKLES,LOWTOYZ,LUXURY,HERNAN,LEANORD.JAMAL,(MAJESTICS)AZ,ALL THE UCE FAMILIA,LOS DOS VATOS LOCOS ZACK,?? FORGOT HIS NAME (ED'S HELPERS) AND THE BIG MAN KITA  SEE YOU HOMIES AGAIN NEXT YEAR . uffin:  uffin:
> *


what up LOKOTE it was cool meeting you finally


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 23 2006, 12:21 AM~6621927
> *what up LOKOTE it was cool meeting you finally
> *


LIKEWISE HOMIE


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 22 2006, 11:29 PM~6621967
> *LIKEWISE HOMIE
> *



one of these years ima make that trip to your show big homie.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 22 2006, 02:45 PM~6619038
> *I just wanted to thank Nick for puttin down a real supershow, Rick carrera and family for takin good care of us, Ricky B. you are tha man,    all the staff and members of TASTE OF LATIN C.C. for showin us how texans do it BIG..  big ups to all the ESTILO C.C. members it was kool to know you :biggrin:  (NOT CHILANGO)  :uh:  ALL THE USO BROTHERS could not haved ask for a better hospitality :biggrin:  TEXAS ED, HERNAN AND LOKOTE was nice meetin you and actually gettin to talk to you guys. defenitly good people.
> the show was off the hook, lots of clean rides, one of the baddest hops and all the staff and judges really know what they where doing.  so expect us next year for sure.  we already marked our calender :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Gracias bro, hope to catch up to you guys at another show, good people!  
Gracias a todo la familia!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 23 2006, 12:43 AM~6622458
> *Gracias bro, hope to catch up to you guys at another show, good people!
> Gracias a todo la familia!
> *



Hope to see a good video of the show :biggrin:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice show Nick, Congrats. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 23 2006, 12:46 AM~6622480
> *Hope to see a good video of the show :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: tejano supershow will be out by march. it will have lot of action :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 23 2006, 12:39 AM~6622039
> *one of these years ima make that trip to your show big homie.
> *




ORALE HOPE TO SEE YOU AND BUD OUT HERE WE'LL HIT UP SAN ANTO/AUSTIN AFTER THE SHOW.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 23 2006, 09:26 AM~6623343
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  tejano supershow will be out by march.  it will have lot of action  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 I NEED A COPY OUT HERE IN DA HILLZ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

anymore pics!!!!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I do gotta admit, the IMPERIALS lineup was waaaayyyyy chingon!!!! There rides were reppin from all over just like the big M also...and they were reppin in the pit too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . For those of you that don't know, this show is one of the best of the year (well worth the 26 hour drive for me) and the gente of Tejas really know how to treat the travellers...except for the security guard at the gate on sunday afternoon :buttkick: :0 :biggrin: but I got him to see things my way!! :0  Can't wait til next year, and thank you for allowing me to "officially" retire the Blazer in Super Tejano Style!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hope to see Nick in the near future, but at the very least, it will be at the next show in Odessa. Big Ed, thanx for all that you always do for us...especially making sure that we EAT properly!!  
Onelove Y Paz, 
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I so rudely forgot to mention all of the gente that I met and hung out with that are not in our club. You all made the trip so eventful also. To our fellow club members, it goes without saying that seeing/meeting you all was definitely the highlite of the weekend


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 24 2006, 11:38 AM~6629209
> *I do gotta admit, the IMPERIALS lineup was waaaayyyyy chingon!!!!   There rides were reppin from all over just like the big M also...and they were reppin in the pit too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .  For those of you that don't know, this show is one of the best of the year (well worth the 26 hour drive for me) and the gente of Tejas really know how to treat the travellers...except for the security guard at the gate on sunday afternoon :buttkick:  :0  :biggrin: but I got him to see things my way!! :0   Can't wait til next year, and thank you for allowing me to "officially" retire the Blazer in Super Tejano Style!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Hope to see Nick in the near future, but at the very least, it will be at the next show in Odessa.  Big Ed, thanx for all that you always do for us...especially making sure that we EAT properly!!
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> *


thankx robert, tu sabes que mi casa es tu casa!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 24 2006, 11:38 AM~6629209
> * thank you for allowing me to "officially" retire the Blazer in Super Tejano Style!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Robert
> *



y te tomamos la entrevista en tejas ah..... :biggrin: :biggrin: doing it BIG como en texas :biggrin: :biggrin: see u tomorrow at viejitos toydrive :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 24 2006, 10:50 PM~6631870
> *y te tomamos la entrevista en tejas ah..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  doing it BIG como en texas :biggrin:  :biggrin:  see u tomorrow at viejitos toydrive :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey whats your address so i can send you that cd? :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 23 2006, 11:54 AM~6624397
> *ORALE HOPE TO SEE YOU AND BUD OUT HERE WE'LL HIT UP SAN ANTO/AUSTIN AFTER THE SHOW.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

is it just me or is that brett from lrm wearing a hi low shirt ,i thought he said he wasnt with hi low,thats kinda of funny no wonder mandos cars win and they dont do shit ,bretts a hi low judge!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6636343
> *is it just me or is that brett from lrm wearing a hi low shirt ,i thought he said he wasnt with hi low,thats kinda of funny no wonder mandos cars win and they dont do shit ,bretts a hi low judge!
> *


brett is good people, but he likes tequila too much...LOL


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 25 2006, 11:46 PM~6636947
> *brett is good people, but he likes tequila too much...LOL
> *


a good cheater!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 26 2006, 11:11 AM~6638342
> *a good cheater!
> *


I'll just stick with the good tequila


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Great Show Nick! Lots of people. This has to be the best show in the Texas Premian Basin. Thanks for the great hospitality. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

bad ass show nick i want a 2 day show


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6636343
> *is it just me or is that brett from lrm wearing a hi low shirt ,i thought he said he wasnt with hi low,thats kinda of funny no wonder mandos cars win and they dont do shit ,bretts a hi low judge!
> *






:scrutinize: POLITICS-FAVORTISM


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 27 2006, 01:05 PM~6645559
> *:scrutinize:                  POLITICS-FAVORTISM
> *


yep!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amethyst$87_@Nov 22 2006, 03:39 PM~6619404
> *SAY HOLMES I AINT HATING, I JUST ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTION.  I DIDN'T THINK YOU WERE GOING TO GET ALL CULO HURT :buttkick:
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Get ready Texas Tours entertainment comimg to Lubbock Texas Soon!  

The continuation of the Texas Death Match!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 29 2006, 07:41 PM~6663080
> *Get ready Texas Tours entertainment comimg to Lubbock Texas Soon!
> 
> The continuation of the Texas Death Match!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaChula1u (May 31, 2006)

keep me posted when is the car show is in lubbock.......


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaChula1u_@Nov 30 2006, 10:44 AM~6666677
> *keep me posted when is the car show is in lubbock.......
> *


gue ondas!!!! que ases!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 29 2006, 07:41 PM~6663080
> *Get ready Texas Tours entertainment comimg to Lubbock Texas Soon!
> 
> The continuation of the Texas Death Match!
> *




:0


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 29 2006, 07:41 PM~6663080
> *Get ready Texas Tours entertainment comimg to Lubbock Texas Soon!
> 
> The continuation of the Texas Death Match!
> *


pos keep us posted on tha show! locogoat will be there.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 29 2006, 07:41 PM~6663080
> *Get ready Texas Tours entertainment comimg to Lubbock Texas Soon!
> 
> The continuation of the Texas Death Match!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

i want to know about the show send me info


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 26 2006, 11:11 AM~6638342
> *a good cheater!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 2 2006, 10:59 AM~6680079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hey nick any info on the show in lubbock


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

I checked on dates today, looks like i have 2 dates on hold , both dates are in May, i will deciede soon , i just need to make sure i don't step on any toes and make sure there's not any major shows around that time.

I will post as soon as i book the date, any sugggestions on dates ? You know we need a good open date with no distractions.

Also will be looking for car hop sponsors :biggrin: 
Nick


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Dec 4 2006, 04:58 PM~6693426
> *I checked on dates today, looks like i have 2 dates on hold , both dates are in May, i will deciede soon , i just need to make sure i don't step on any toes and make sure there's not any major shows around that time.
> 
> I will post as soon as i book the date, any sugggestions on dates ? You know we need a good open date with no distractions.
> ...


pm me on da hop sponsor


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Dec 4 2006, 04:58 PM~6693426
> *I checked on dates today, looks like i have 2 dates on hold , both dates are in May, i will deciede soon , i just need to make sure i don't step on any toes and make sure there's not any major shows around that time.
> 
> I will post as soon as i book the date, any sugggestions on dates ? You know we need a good open date with no distractions.
> ...


el cinco de mayo look good? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Dec 5 2006, 03:01 PM~6700328
> *el cinco de mayo look good?  :biggrin:
> *


naw not a good idea, to many things happening on da 5th!!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Dec 4 2006, 04:58 PM~6693426
> *I checked on dates today, looks like i have 2 dates on hold , both dates are in May, i will deciede soon , i just need to make sure i don't step on any toes and make sure there's not any major shows around that time.
> 
> I will post as soon as i book the date, any sugggestions on dates ? You know we need a good open date with no distractions.
> ...



may 20th :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 6 2006, 01:07 AM~6704490
> *may 20th  :thumbsup:
> *


that sounds like a good one!!!!!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

i could do may 20th time to get ready


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Dec 5 2006, 06:53 PM~6701871
> *naw not a good idea, to many things happening on da 5th!!!!!
> *


ORALE BIG ED, THATS TRUE THE 20TH SOUNDS GOOD. BUT ITS UP TO THE BIG DOG, QUE-NO!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Dec 6 2006, 11:47 AM~6706976
> *ORALE BIG ED, THATS TRUE THE 20TH SOUNDS GOOD. BUT ITS UP TO THE BIG DOG, QUE-NO!
> *


NO!!!!! that why he asking READ DA POST that why he doesnt want to step on ur hooves(u know like the ones the goats have) hehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 6 2006, 03:07 AM~6704490
> *may 20th  :thumbsup:
> *


you gonna come in from Burkue???


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 6 2006, 04:30 PM~6708437
> *you gonna come in from Burkue???
> *


*correction

BURQUE...LOL


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 6 2006, 05:31 PM~6708443
> **correction
> 
> BURQUE...LOL
> *


I was speaking Texan


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Dec 6 2006, 03:13 PM~6708321
> *NO!!!!! that why he asking READ DA POST that why he doesnt want to step on ur hooves(u know like the ones the goats have) hehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Dec 6 2006, 03:13 PM~6708321
> *NO!!!!! that why he asking READ DA POST that why he doesnt want to step on ur hooves(u know like the ones the goats have) hehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!
> *


ORALE BIG ED! :twak:  :wave:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Dec 7 2006, 06:32 AM~6712997
> *ORALE BIG ED!  :twak:    :wave:
> *


SORRY!!!!


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Dec 7 2006, 09:32 AM~6713821
> *SORRY!!!!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BATO :roflmao: WHATS UP BATO HOW THE CADDY ***** COMEING ALONG.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Dec 7 2006, 02:29 PM~6715762
> *ITS ALL GOOD BATO  :roflmao: WHATS UP BATO HOW THE CADDY ***** COMEING ALONG.
> *


waiting on parts and money and a sunny winter!!!!!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

was up big ed you coming to this show


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Dec 8 2006, 11:42 AM~6722871
> *was up big ed you coming to this show
> *


i'll be there!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Dec 8 2006, 12:20 PM~6723098
> *i'll be there!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 6 2006, 03:59 PM~6708572
> *I was speaking Texan
> *


 :roflmao: you tell her bud lol .... hell yeah ima come back bro !!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

This was a really good show we drove from baytown, texas a 9hr. drive. We will rep. the show next year, I hope their is more bikes too.


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey everybody....What's happenin'?!?! The 35th Annual Tejano Super Car Show DVD is almost ready so get your orders in now so you don't get left out. Looking cool so far. Nick, I need to swing by and pick up Nick Jr.'s CD so that I can put his music into the DVD. Let me know when is a good time for you. Talk to everyone later! If you have any questions, please shoot me an e-mail:

---> [email protected] <---

In case you haven't seen them, the car show pics are already online. Just click on this link and it'll take you there:

---> Momentos PhotoVideo - Tejano Super Car Show <---

Peace,
RAVEN


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

E-MAIL SENT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks like i lost my trophy books , two books with all the trophy tags, whey were in a box ,in front of the award stage in bldg c and after the show they disappeared , maybe someone can help me out ,i really need those books. :biggrin: 

Nick


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all, in case you haven't heard Louie from LM Customs in Dallas lost his daughter last week in a car accident..


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*from Belinda and Ramon Guillen....... *


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

Merry Christmas to yall from LowtoyZ Car Club


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 29 2006, 07:41 PM~6663080
> *Get ready Texas Tours entertainment comimg to Lubbock Texas Soon!
> 
> The continuation of the Texas Death Match!
> *


specific date yet? more info please!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

X2


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Can't wait 4 next year!!!
As soon as I know the date(s) I'll ask my boss 4 the days off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 8 2007, 11:30 PM~6939410
> *Can't wait 4 next year!!!
> As soon as I know the date(s) I'll ask my boss 4 the days off!!! :biggrin:
> *


you mean you'll ask yourself


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Correction and update to my previous post and weblink, just in case someone hasn't seen the pics, before I take them down to get ready for the 2007 show:

Momentos PhotoVideo - 2006 Tejano Super Car Show

Peace ya'll and see you soon!

RAVEN


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PRE REG DEADLINE NOV.1ST


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

We'll be there


----------

